# can I take out the filter of Dr Grabow?



## wrapper23 (Mar 17, 2009)

I just bought a Dr. Grabow but didn't realize it has a filter before I clicked Confirm. :scared:

Can I take it out? Will that effect my smoking adversely? Does anyone leave them in?

My other two pipes don't have filters so I'm used to smoking without one.

Here is the pipe...
Dr. Grabow: Riviera Smooth


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't really know if it would affect smoking adversely, because I never smoked my Dr. Grabow with the filter in; I chucked it before the first bowl. No problems here.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

it can be smoked with or without the filter. its up to you.


----------



## Roddy (Aug 25, 2009)

If you're going to use the filters make sure to check them often. If you forget you can find them pretty nasty by the end of the day. They suck up a lot of moisture and tar.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Buying a filter pipe may be a good thing...you may find you like a filtered pipe and if not then there is no adverse effect by leaving it out.


----------



## blackop555 (Aug 13, 2009)

try the filter. i tried it to but if you smoke aromatics like i sometimes do you want to run a pipe cleaner down to soak some moisture up and its a bit of a pain to get it throught those. its a trouble to always change them. just one extra thing to have to cart around with you to wherever you smoke a pipe. its up to you tho and if you dont want one then just take it out


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

wrapper23 said:


> I just bought a Dr. Grabow but didn't realize it has a filter before I clicked Confirm. :scared:
> 
> Can I take it out? Will that effect my smoking adversely? Does anyone leave them in?
> 
> ...


You can remove the filter


----------



## 4noggins (May 9, 2009)

You certainly can take out the filter. The choice is yours and there is no right or wrong way to smoke this pipe. It's a personal preference.

Thanks for the business,

Rich Gottlieb from 4noggins


----------



## wrapper23 (Mar 17, 2009)

4noggins said:


> You certainly can take out the filter. The choice is yours and there is no right or wrong way to smoke this pipe. It's a personal preference.
> 
> Thanks for the business,
> 
> Rich Gottlieb from 4noggins


Got it yesterday. It's a nice pipe for the money. Thanks for the fast shipping.


----------

